# 26 Inch Wheels Swap to 700c Wheels



## Nigel182 (5 May 2011)

Hi all
Done a search and not found much all too Technical

So I thought I'd ask anyone who has possibly used an old Frame with 26inch wheels and Converted to 700c wheels.

I'm looking to get an old English Frame Raleigh,Triumph etc.....convert to fixed / singlespeed.....as I want to go back but this time build myself not Off The Peg.

The Sheldon Brown Website has ideas but prefer to hear from someone who has done it themselves.

If it's a right royal pain then I'll stick with the 26inch wheels....

To be honest i was only try to standardise all my wheel sizes to make it easier for spares, keep Spares Standard for Tubes then just grab bag and ride without thinking have I got the right size spare tubes with me.... Sad I know !!!!!

Well Cheers in advance.


----------



## frank9755 (5 May 2011)

There's not likely to be enough room to fit bigger wheels in a frame, but why not get an old 27" wheeled frame? There are plenty around. Generally it is very simple to convert to 700c with the only issue being around brake mountings.


----------



## Ibbots (5 May 2011)

Check the rear axle spacing of the frame, I once got as far as ordering to wheels to do the very same thing for almost the same reason (also thought it would roll better) before realising that road hubs are usually 130mm and mtb 135mm. Other than that, can't see a problem if you have adequate clearance and you get the brakes to line up with the rim if not using discs. Others, more knowledable than me, may disagree.


----------



## Nigel182 (5 May 2011)

Thanks for quick replies....
Got me thinking as it's Primarily for the Girlfriend.....
Might stick with the 26 wheels.....
Singlespeed for her and Fixed for when I get to use it....

Although if she don't use it that much..... might be better to go for a 27inch and Swap to 700c wheels....

Decisions....Decisions....that's what I likes so much about Cycling.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (5 May 2011)

Imho the principal issue of converting oldish (i.e. no disc brake mounts) 26" frames/forks to take 700c wheels is brake mounting (unless you don't want any brake...). They usually come with bosses for V or Cantis, neither will be right for 700c wheels unless one goes for esoteric reach-adjustable Vs (which aren't cheap).

In terms of tyre clearance you are more likely to be ok if you want skinny slicks, since the difference in rim radius is merely 3.1cm, and most 26" frames allow for fat, i.e. 2" or perhaps even wider, tyres.

As Ibbots said there could be a rear dropout spacing issue. Most 26" frames allow for 135mm rear dropouts, most 700c wheels are 130mm. A somewhat related issue is that if the frame has vertical dropouts then you will have to consider how to tension the chain for a SS/fixed. If it has horizontal dropouts then you will have to consider the best way to clamp the wheel rigidly enough (especially if it is a 130mm wheel in a 135mm frame) to maintain tension and alignment.

The other problem is of course 26" frames/forks are usually wide and look ugly with skinny tyres.


----------



## Zoiders (5 May 2011)

It's very easy if you have the right MTB frame.

Cantis can be given the chop and just fit dual pivot brakes, you may have to drill the rear bridge but that's not a biggy.

Depending on the age of the MTB it may well be 135mm spacing (some very early ones were 126mm) but that's not such an issue as you can swap the axle out on an existing 700c wheel if you pick up something second hand with an older Shimano hub like a Exage, a lot of the older kit used the same hub shell for MTB and road and just a slightly longer axle with a few more spacers.

If you hit the cycle jumbles or know of a recycling project it's all very do-able.

Single speed even with vertical dropouts is easy, you can run a short cage road mech as a tensioner, or buy a purpose made one.


----------



## Nigel182 (6 May 2011)

RecordAceFromNew and Zoiders 

Thanks for the replies..hopefully should have the bike next week and I'll try one of my roads wheels to see how it is for clearances and Brake Drop....
The Frame has Side Pull Brakes on and it may only need short drop brakes....or I may try and get a Sturmey Archer 3 Speed Hub Wheel in a 26inch rim... the choice of a few gears and the look of a singlespeed.


----------



## Zoiders (8 May 2011)

It's a 26x1 1/4 frame?

You wont get a 700 in it, toe overlap will make it pretty unrideable.


----------



## Nigel182 (8 May 2011)

Zoiders said:


> It's a 26x1 1/4 frame?
> 
> You wont get a 700 in it, toe overlap will make it pretty unrideable.




You're right there just tried my 700c wheel in and its a no go....so will probably leave well alone and use the wheels it came with..... just singlespeed it alone...and will save on buying new wheels.

Cheers all for your advice.


----------

